# Blamed for Bee Collapse, Monsanto buys Leading collapse research



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Blamed for Bee Collapse, Monsanto buys Leading collapse research organizations.


Monsanto simply buy their way out of any trouble. 

Blamed for Bee Collapse, Monsanto Buys Bee Research Firm

Monsanto and DOW have managed to duck responsibility for environmental and Human Genome damage for 50 years I agree.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

This is OLD news.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

It does show a pattern of behavior.


----------

